# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Heb ik iets aan mijn ogen of niet?

## rafaelo

hallo ff een vraagje ik heb soms dat ik wat raar uit me ogen kijk net of ik soms iets minder zie kan het niet goed uit leggen als je uit bed komt heb je het ook wel is zit er iets iets in je oog of als je een mugje er in hebt zo kan je het wel zeggen vind het maar raar en soms best wel iritand. zou het nieterg zijn? reageer a u b dank uw

----------


## rafaelo

zit wel veel voor me pc?

----------


## Tornado

Tja moeilijk te zeggen natuurlijk zo over het internet.

Beste raad die ik je kan geven is naar de huisarts (of oogarts) te gaan, alleen dan kan je zeker weten of er iets mis is.

----------


## rafaelo

hallo ik heb de laatse tijd steeds wat last van me ogen net dus ook. ik moest hoesten en zag wat licht flitsen weet niet hoe je het uit moet leggen net als je een klap op je hooft krijgt zeg maar alemaal streepjes? wat zou dat zijn stres? bedankt

----------


## Felice

Bezoek de huisarts en eventueel de oogarts eens, is toch normaal als je met zo'n vraag rond loopt?!

----------


## rafaelo

kijk hier heb ik wat aan dat wet ik zelf ook wel maar vraag me af waar dat door komt zit ook veel voor de pc trouwens

----------


## Agnes574

Rafaelo,

Op mij komt je bericht naar Felice heel erg bot over;zo van 'wat heb ik daar nu aan?'

Wees blij dat er mensen zijn die je willen helpen!!!
Zo niet,dan zit je op dit forum écht verkeerd!!

Sorry dat ik misschien kort uit de bocht kom,maar je plaatst zoveel berichten over allerlei klachtjes en je wilt graag geholpen worden daarvoor neem ik aan???
Kap dan niet iemand af die je raad wil geven,punt!!

De PC heeft zeker invloed op je ogen,daar kunnen die flitsen van komen,maar ik heb dat zelf ook als ik moet hoesten(die flitsen),achter de pc,in mijn bed,op straat,overal!
Stress kan ook een factor zijn en een verhoogde oogdruk kan ook de oorzaak zijn;ik sluit me aan bij Felice....heb je er écht LAST van dan bezoek je best een dokter of oogarts!

Agnes

----------


## Felice

sorry Rafaelo, de bedoeling van het antwoord is dat wij ook leek zijn op het gebied van ogen en met je ogen moet je geen risico nemen. Als je veel achter de pc zit, kan dat ook gevolg hebben voor je ogen, (droogte, branden), maar dat had je ook al zelf bedacht.

----------


## Felice

bedankt voor je support Agnes, ik was toevallig tegelijk aan het antwoorden, voelde hetzelfde als jij, maar heb toch maar opnieuw netjes geantwoord. Soms is dat een nadeel: zelf altijd netjes en fatsoenlijk blijven. Maar in dit geval, Rafaelo, ik hoop dat je begrijpt hoe het over kan komen als je op een bepaalde manier reageert. Ik had toevallig ook vlak hiervoor een reactie van jou gelezen waar Agnes vanuit haar hoedanigheid als moderator jou tot de orde moest roepen.(bij "branderige penis en eikel")
Ik hoop dat je hier met positieve intenties bent, probeer dan niet te kwetsen, zelf wil je toch ook serieuze antwoorden op je vragen of opmerkingen neem ik aan?

Probeer anders eerst eens minder te computeren , dan kun je zelf op die manier kijken of je klacht minder wordt. De huisarts, c.q. oogarts zal je dat trouwens ook vertellen, als je bijna de hele dag aan de computer zit.

----------


## Agnes574

Goed gezegd Felice!!!
Ik ben het volledig met je eens!!

Rafaelo,we hebben allemaal het beste met je voor,maar dan moet je er wel voor openstaan ook hé?
Sterkte en succes met je ogen en alle andere klachten!!

Agnes

----------


## rafaelo

bedoelde het niet zo maar word gek van alle dokters elke x. zit wel veel voor de pc jah soms als ik een tijd bezgig ben en stop ik even lijkt het wel of ik wat donkerder kijk uit me ogen. en als ik ochtend wakker word zit er supper veel van die korrels in me ogen wat dat is weet ik niet eigelijk maar normaal zit er bijna nix nu veel en een beetje wazig word het dan meestal ook en dan wrijf ik een paar x en is het weg beetje vaag alemaal maar wil niet elke x naar de dokter

----------


## Agnes574

Al eens oogdruppels(kunsttranen) gehaald bij de apotheek?
Helpt tegen vermoeide ogen (pc) en droge ogen ('korrels' in je ogen die prikken).????

----------


## rafaelo

jah klopt prikt soms wel aleen als ik uit bed kom trouwens dan kijk je een beetje wazig en dan wrijf je een paar x is het weg

----------


## rafaelo

hallo ik weet niet wat het is maar ik dacht vragen kan altijd. ik heb volgens mij droge ogen vooral ochtend net of het mistig is een klein laagje zit er voor zeg maar en als ik me dan heb gewassen ofzo dan is het over. dat heb ik een paar x per dag. ik hoor wel vaker van mensen dat ik wat raar uit me ogen kijk maar waar het door komt weet het niet denk dat ze te droog zijn ofzo maar hoe kom je daar achter, ziten ook vaak korreltjes in

----------


## rafaelo

nou heb ff op internet gekeeken het lijkt wel erg veel op te droge ogen veel van die koreltjes in me ogen die er ochtend in zitten als je uit bed komt. zitten er bij mij wel 25 x per dag in in de hoekjes. en soms blijvft er iets hangen en moet ik vaak knipperen en dan kijk ik weer goed. en licht is soms niet goed voor me ogen , heb soms hooft pijn normaal had ik dat 1 of 2 x per jaar zeg maar nooit tranen uit me ogen zomaar uit het niets. naja nog wel wat dingetjes

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Rafelo, 

Het kan ook een teken zijn van hooikoorts, teminste als je het niet het hele jaar door hebt. Je hebt hiervoor verschillende homeopathische middelen verkrijgbaar bij de apotheek en drogist. 

Denk je niet dat het hooikoorts is, dan kan je kijken of het helpt om het rond de ogen goed vet te houden. Calendulanzalf van VSM kun je meerdere malen per dag smeren, zonder dat het kwaad kan. Wel dun aansmeren!

Zelf gebruik ik dit ook omdat ik zeer droge huid heb rond de ogen, vooral me oogleden zijn heel gevoelig.

groetjes,
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Zorg ervoor dat je je slaapkamer en alle andere kamers waar je vaak bent op een dag overdag goed verlucht...dit kan een teken zijn van een té droge omgeving!! Ook vermoeidheid kan deze klachten veroorzaken!!

----------


## Petra717

Lieve Aggie,

Dankjewel voor de aanvulling Agnes! Het is klopt helemaal! Mijn gezicht en met name rond de ogen is sowieso heel gevoelig... op dit moment is het idd de vemoeidheid bij mij :Wink: 

knuffel,
petra

----------


## rafaelo

hooikoorts is het niet. maar ik laat m dinsdag ff testen ij de huis arts het lijkt erg veel op huisstofmijt vaak verkouden niesen zomaar tranen uit me ogen en geriiteerde ogen hooftpijn soms en soms erg moe. maar ik hoor t dinsdag wel

----------


## Agnes574

Huismijt?
Allergie (laten testen) of te weinig schoonmaken!!
Nogmaals; goed je huis verluchten en véél stofzuigen en stof afdoen!!

----------


## Petra717



----------


## Agnes574

Mijn ogen jeuken en branden momenteel enorm en ik zie eruit of ik een dag heb gehuild (rode,dikke,opgezwollen ogen)....maar ik weet hoe het komt; zwaar oververmoeid!
Heb oogdruppels gehaald (Minhavez,4 euro bij apotheek) vanavond en dat helpt goed..het verlicht de klachten meteen en de roodheid,gezwollenheid trekt al wat weg!
Straks oogjes toedoen in mijn bedje en hopelijk over een paar dagen klacht-vrij!
 :Wink:

----------


## Marjoleintje93

Ik heb sinds een jaar een oogvirus, ik gebruik opatanol, en duratears oogzalf, mijn oogarts zegt dat het een soort griep is, en dat het moet wachten tot het over is, kortom geen medicijn. Het is heel vervelend, savond's en smorgen's droge ogen, savond's veel etter, smorgen's ook, voor de vrouwen die ook nog eyeliner gebruiken, en eventuele andere make-up voor de ogen, je krijgt savond's een lange zwarte draad in je ogen, en parfum maakt je ogen dik, rood, en opgezwollen.

Ik denk dat je het beste even naar de dokter kunt gaan, die verwijst je mischien door, en ik denk haast dat de oogarts een kweek neemt.

Met vriendelijke groet Marjolein..

----------


## rafaelo

hallo ik heb de laatse tijd steeds last van mij ogen als ik in het donker ben en kom in het licht of anders om dan zie ik soms alemaal kleuren stipjes. of het zicht word even donker- wazig heel apart. en ochtends als je wakker word heb je wel is korreltjes in je ogen dat heb ik de heele dag door wel 7 x als het niet meer is. wie weet wat er mis kan zinn of wat ik zou moeten doen? hartelijk dankt voor je reactie

----------


## katje45

Hallo Rafaelo,

De korreltjes in je ogen kunnen komen door een allergie. Momenteel bloeien er al wat bomen. Verder kan het ook zijn dat je overige klachten daarmee te maken hebben.
Om dat zeker te weten kan je misschien het beste even langs de huisarts gaan.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Rafaelo,

Zijn je ogen ook rood?
* Kan zijn dat je droge ogen hebt, dan heb je snel last van kijken naar beeldscherm en meer korrels 's ochtends, dan kunnen druppels helpen, zou dat wel overleggen met huisarts/oogarts. Zeker als je lenzen of allergie ergens voor hebt, want kan zijn dat als je zelf oogdruppels neemt je meer irritatie krijgt!
* Korrels kunnen ook betekenen dat je een oogontsteking hebt, dan kun je het beste langs de huisarts/oogarts gaan voor een behandeling.
* Korrels kunnen ook komen door opgedroogd traanvocht (stof, bacteriën, vuil) dat zich gedurende de nacht als je niet met je ogen knippert, opstapelt in je ooghoek. Overdag knipper je met je ogen en wordt dit vuil weggespoeld door je traankanaal (gelegen in de ooghoek aan je neuskant), maar ‘s nachts dus niet.
* Het kan ook helpen minder achter de pc te gaan zodat je ogen rust krijgen zodat je niet die irritatie hebt.

----------


## lover34

hallo

ik heb gisteren iets in mijn oog gekregen heb met mijn duim en wijs vinger mijn oog goed open gehouden geprobeerd het er uit te wrijven ik zie het zitten maar krijg het er niet uit.

----------

